# Trying to decide on a commuter, help! Take 5 seconds and vote!



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I've got it narrowed down to three bikes. I don't need a lecture about you thinking these bikes are way marked up... 

Trek Triton:


Trek 4th District:


Trek 5th District:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

This thread needs an image icon. It brings people in!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

If it's going to be singlespeed why not flat bar


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I just don't like the limited options of places to put my hands. I can't get low and aero on a flat bar bike. I love the color scheme though! I'm thinking of getting the 5th District and eventually upgrading to a road bar.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

without engaging in any editorial comment regarding your choices...looks to me like it depends whether your preference is for steel/horizontal tt vs. alu/sloping tt

have you actually ridden any of them? that should make your decision for you.

aw shoot, i just can't keep myself from suggesting...
if you don't mind ordering online & are lucky enough to fit the sizes available, afaic the best deals going on ss/fg bikes right now are:
http://www.speedgoat.com/Catalog.aspx/Browse?Prod=20270
or
http://www.bicyclebananasstore.com/2009_Jamis_Sputnik_p/JA09_Sputnik.htm

you should check 'em out

have fun & good luck...


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

My vote is for steel tubes for a commuter. Fit trumps everything else though. As far as bars, there are some alternative bars that I always thought could work well on a commuter so keep an open mind.Good luck.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I stopped in today to pick up my pay check and I talked to a co-owner of the shop, and gave him a list of those 3 bikes to see what kind of discount he could give me. I'll probably be paying for it this week! I think I would be better off getting the Triton, because it would fit better, be faster, and more comfortable with the gel cork bar tape. I've been commuting on my dad's Giant Cypress (rigid, steel, hybrid) and my hands kept falling asleep on my rides.

The gel cork bar tape and more stretched out position should help/cure that, correct?

Thanks for voting everyone! I'm still not necessarily set on one bike over the others, so please keep voting.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

trek 5th district or what ever riding to work all hunched over is the last thing you wanna do imo.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Which one fits and feels the best, thats the one fer you :thumbsup:


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I might be paying for it today. I'll keep yins updated


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I ordered a Triton today, duuudes. Oh yeahh!!!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Congrats, post some pics when you get it.


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

congrats kid!
it really looks nice!
I saw you asking about gear...tell us about your commute...

I'm building a steamroller to ride it around the city and hopefully some longish ss flat rides...its killing me, I have it almost ready but the money for those last bits just doesn't show up...on the other side my right knee is f&d up from a Futsal game last week and I'm pretty sure I'm going to be out a week or two.

my commute is 5 mi and I do plan to do it sometime on the Baroness, for that I'm pretty sure I'm getting an Ortlieb Messenger Backpack.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I have multiple routes. They are all about 10.6 miles each way. I cut through on two maybe 20-yard trails. I don't want to have to carry a CamelBak or a backpack of any kind.

What do you want to know about my commute?


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

yeap 10 mi with a backpack may s%ck...it is just about the size of your rack/pannier then...I would go with the smallest possible to try keep you Triton light
how much will you be taking to the shop?
will you be showering there?

musts for me, no matter how your commute is:
lights (front and rear)
helmet.
basic tools (including a spare tube)...
after my "puke on the road experience" (not mine) I think fenders are a must no matter how fair is your weather.

clothes is a very broad subject, it will basically depend on weather conditions and personal preference.

computer only if you want to record your times.....it also help me to ride a bit harder on those days I woke up late.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> yeap 10 mi with a backpack may s%ck...it is just about the size of your rack/pannier then...I would go with the smallest possible to try keep you Triton light
> how much will you be taking to the shop?
> will you be showering there?
> 
> ...


I take a change of clothes to the shop. (Shirt, shorts, maybe shoes)
No, I just take a couple wet paper towels and wipe my face, arms, and legs. We do have a shower there.

Lights; can you recommend a decent set?
Helmet; I saw one that was like an urban helmet, but I can't find it anywhere. I thought it was a Poc (brand) but I don't remember. 
Basic tools; I'll need to get some. Just a multi tool? I'll need a 15mm wrench, but I looove bolt on wheels. 
No fender bolt mounts on the fork.  I have puked before though :lol: )


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

Flatbar for commuting is the only way to fly...


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> I take a change of clothes to the shop. (Shirt, shorts, maybe shoes)
> No, I just take a couple wet paper towels and wipe my face, arms, and legs. We do have a shower there.
> 
> Lights; can you recommend a decent set?
> ...


Lights...there is a ton of info here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=585603
it all depends if you just want be seen or to see as well...which basically will affect the amount of lumens on front...My current setup is like this:

Front Lights:
1st: Sigma Triled / Handlebar / Blinking.
2nd: Sigma Triled / Handlebar / Blinking.
Tail Lights:
1st: Topeak 10Leds UFO / Trunk Bag / Blinking.
2nd: Sigma Cuberider / Helmet / Blinking.
3rd: PDW Radbot 1000 / Rack / Blinking.

I don't need lumens to see, so it's all about be seen for me

Helmet... it's up to you..I would get this one to match my Triton though 









are you serious with the tools? how long have you been riding/working at a bicycle shop? :lol: sorry I just had to ask!
you need to be able to change your tube, adjust a brake, repair you chain... at least.

there are a couple of roadie friendly fenders out there that work without fender bosses...but there is always a way to put some full fenders without them... I assume the bike has room for full fenders....Trek/GF did a great job with that bike just to #$$ it not letting people install fenders properly on front


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

martinsillo said:


> Lights...there is a ton of info here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=585603
> it all depends if you just want be seen or to see as well...which basically will affect the amount of lumens on front...My current setup is like this:
> 
> Front Lights:
> ...


 I've only been working at a shop for just under 2 months, but ask me to do *anything* on a bike, and I will. Everyone else I've worked with at the shop is surprised at how freaking much I know about bikes. :lol: I'm not just saying that.

I could do all that a year before I ever even thought of working at a shop.

Post a picture of your Triton


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

hardtailkid said:


> Post a picture of your Triton


I wish... by "I would get this one to match my Triton though" ... I meant your Triton


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I found the POC Trabec helmet. Me gusta. Here's a pic:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

hardtailkid said:


> The gel cork bar tape and more stretched out position should help/cure that, correct?


We are all different and change over the years, too. Cork/foam backed leather-simulated tape and padded bike gloves fixed this for me. Anything less, and after 25 miles I can't write for days. My wife claims my normal scrawl isn't writing, but I am talking about not being able to grip the pen properly let alone write with it. Whatever works.:thumbsup:


----------

